# Helppppppppppppo! Please. My hedgehog won't eat his cat food



## Pedgie (Mar 31, 2013)

I've had my hedgehog since March. His name is Panda. He's been fine and always ate the cat food that we got him which is Wellness. On Monday we had to take a bus ride to Florida and we brought him along because we moved from Jersey to Florida. On the bus ride we only gave him water and a few mealworms just so he had food. But the times we tried to give him the catfood he'd always eat, he didnt want it. So now he completely doesn't eat his cat food and only eats mealworms. We tried to mash up the mealworms with the cat food and he eats that, but the dry food **** kinda bite and spit back out. Please tell me he's okay. He chews fine so I don't think his mouth is hurt. I just can't keep him on a mealworm diet. I'm so scared he's going to gain weight and not be healthy.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That is strange! I wonder if he likes the mealworms so much he is just now being picky because he can. If you leave out just the cat food might he just give in and eat it? Almost like giving a kid veggies and junk food...as long as the junk food is there I'm pretty sure those veggies are going to stay right on that plate! Haha 

The long bus ride and new home (smells and whatnot) may have just been a little stressful. Perhaps he just needs a day or two to adjust. If he is eating the mealworms that seems like a better alternative to him refusing to eat at all. Watch him closely the next few days. You can even count kibble to really be sure that he is or is not eating.

Hopefully others chime in on this one...best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Pedgie (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you so much. Tonight I will definitely lay out a specific amount of cat food. I'd hate to know I'm the reason he's only eating his mealworms right now. I'll definitely keep you update.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

One of mine will eat mealworms all day long, but she won't touch hard food. She has to have it softened before she'll eat it because of a jaw problem. Maybe if you tried softening the food with water it would help.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Sometimes hedgies lose interest in their kibble for a while. Try giving him some soft food to spark his interest in food again.


----------



## CinnasParents (Mar 7, 2013)

I know that after traveling, my babies don't eat much for the following days.


----------



## sunquick (Dec 11, 2014)

Hai.. i have 2 month baby hedgehog.. i put her in a chair while i watching tv.. but her jump from the chair.. she in shock n her front leg cant move at all.. it seen like she injured.. but after a while.. she can walk like normal.. should i worry?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be a good idea to start your own thread, Sunquick. If you don't know how, go to one of the forum sections (such as Health), then click on "New Topic" in the left upper corner.

However, to answer your question, yes, you should worry. Your hedgehog needs to go to the vet as soon as you can get her to one. They are very good at hiding injuries and illness, so she could still have an injured leg and be trying to hide it from you. Please get her to a vet.


----------

